# self-pity = αυτολύπηση, μεμψιμοιρία, αυτοοικτιρμός



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2009)

*αυτολύπηση* (μερικές χιλιάδες φορές στο γκουγκλ), *αυτοοικτιρμός* (εκατοντάδες γκουγκλιές) ή κάτι άλλο; Καλύτερα μου ακούγεται το πρώτο, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν βρίσκω τίποτα σε όσα λεξικά κοίταξα...


----------



## danae (May 5, 2009)

Το πρώτο χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως.


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2009)

+1........


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2009)

Η λέξη δεν είναι καινούργια στα αγγλικά, αλλά περιέργως δεν εμφανίζεται συχνά στα αγγλοελληνικά. Στο Penguin την είχαμε βάλει «μεμψιμοιρία, συνεχής ενασχόληση με τα προσωπικά βάσανα» (περιέργως δεν τη βρίσκω στο GWord) και έτσι έχει αποδοθεί έκτοτε σε Σταφυλίδη και Ρίζου (στο δεύτερο με εξήγηση «παράπονα για προσωπικά βάσανα»). Κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος έφτιαξε αργότερα την «αυτολύπηση», που έγινε της μόδας, αλλά δεν έχει περάσει στα ελληνικά λεξικά (ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό ούτε στο Αντίστροφο).

Προσθέτω, για να βρίσκονται, από δύο αγγλικά:
*self-pity* (noun) 
Excessive, self-absorbed unhappiness over one's own troubles. [ODE]
pity felt for self: the self-indulgent belief that your life is harder and sadder than everyone else's [Encarta]


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2009)

Εγώ στους υποτίτλους συνηθίζω τη "μεμψιμοιρία" για να αποδώσω το self-pity. Η αυτολύπηση μού ακούγεται κάπως...


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

Magenta Polylexicon: _αυτολύπηση_, _μεμψιμοιρία_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2009)

Έχω όμως την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά στα συναισθήματα. Η μεμψιμοιρία μου μοιάζει διαρκής κατάσταση, περισσότερο σαν μόνιμο στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα. Αντίθετα η αυτολύπηση μπορεί να είναι συνέπεια μιας αρνητικής εμπειρίας και να επικεντρώνεται στις αρνητικές συνέπειες της. Να και τι βρήκα σε άλλα λεξικά:

Ξεκινώντας ανάποδα, η Magenta δίνει μεμψιμοιρία = querulousness.

Το freedictionary δίνει: *querulousness *- the quality of being given to complaining
Ενώ για το self-pity δίνει: *self-pity* - a feeling of sorrow (often self-indulgent) over your own sufferings


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Magenta Polylexicon: _αυτολύπηση_, _μεμψιμοιρία_.



Προφανώς έχω πιο αρχαία έκδοση της Magenta, η δική μου δεν δίνει τίποτα στο self-pity. :)


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2009)

Η ομορφιά της «αυτολύπησης»: είναι αντίστοιχο του αγγλικού και μπορεί να παρακολουθεί τις σημασίες του αγγλικού. Εν ολίγοις, βολεύει στη μετάφραση κειμένων για σεμινάρια «πώς να...».

Δεν έχει ωστόσο επίθετο: θα πρέπει για το _self-pitying_ να πεις _μεμψίμοιρος_. Από την άλλη, η _μεμψιμοιρία_ με την ετυμολογική της σημασία (το να παραπονιέσαι για τη μοίρα σου κατά ΛΝΕΓ, το να το βρίσκεις δηλαδή ότι για όλα φταίει το γραφτό σου, που διαφέρει από το απλούστερο, το να δυσφορείς και να γκρινιάζεις για ασήμαντη αφορμή, κατά ΛΚΝ) δεν μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή κάτι για το «someone who keeps blaming his fate for his misfortunes. Μένεις με ένα φτωχό querulous, που είναι ο συστηματικός γκρινιάρης. Μεταφράζεις μόνο τη σημασία του ΛΚΝ.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 6, 2009)

προς nickel
Στο Penguin (που το φυλάω σαν κόρη οφθαλμού) γράφετε:
wallow [...] (μεταφ.) κυλιέμαι ή πλέω (στις ακολασίες, το αίμα, τα χρήματα, κλπ)
Αναρωτιέμαι αν η έννοια "to take pleasure in misery" δεν ήταν τόσο συνηθισμένη στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 όσο είναι σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Στο Penguin (που το φυλάω σαν κόρη οφθαλμού) γράφετε:
> wallow [...] (μεταφ.) κυλιέμαι ή πλέω (στις ακολασίες, το αίμα, τα χρήματα, κλπ)
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν η έννοια "to take pleasure in misery" δεν ήταν τόσο συνηθισμένη στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 όσο είναι σήμερα.



Ως προς το «γράφετε», ελπίζω να μην είναι πληθυντικός της ευγένειας, αλλά το (ακριβέστερο) «γράφετε όλοι εσείς» ή και «γράφεται». Είναι αδύνατο να θυμηθώ τι επέβαλε τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα (οι συντάκτες χρησιμοποιούσαν το λεξικό του Garmonsway, οι επιμελητές δείχναμε λιγότερη επιμέλεια). Το βέβαιο είναι ότι, πράγματι, στην εποχή εκείνη (στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70) και στην ηλικία εκείνη δεν ήταν καθόλου της μόδας να είμαστε βυθισμένοι στην αυτολύπηση. Άλλωστε, μας έλειπε και η λέξη. Το πολύ πολύ, να το ... ρίχναμε στη μεμψιμοιρία. :)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> wallow [...] (μεταφ.) κυλιέμαι ή πλέω (στις ακολασίες, το αίμα, τα χρήματα, κλπ)


 
The time to hesitate is through 
No time to wallow in the mire 
Try now we can only lose 
And our love become a funeral pyre 




το 1967

Ξετσεκάρω το Automatically embed media . αλλά πάλι βγαινει το full video?!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχει ωστόσο επίθετο: θα πρέπει για το _self-pitying_ να πεις _μεμψίμοιρος_.



Μερικές ιδέες για μελλοντικούς αναγνώστες που θα ψάχνουν για επίθετα —προσοχή στις φατσούλες

_αυτοοικτίρμονας_  
_αυτολυπησιάρης_  (κατά το _ξεχασιάρης_)
_αυτολυπηρίδης_   (κατά το _πονηρίδης_)


----------



## stathis (Dec 15, 2020)

Επί το λαϊκότερον (και γλαφυρότερον):
_κλαψομουνιά_


----------

